# BBQ time for lamb



## Aptos (Nov 23, 2003)

Can someone please tell me how long to barbecue a small 2-1/2 lb (half) leg of lamb to get it to come out medium-rare? Should I barbeque it directly over the coals or use the "indirect method" with briquettes around the edge of the barbeque and a drip pan below the meat? I'm planning to try it for dinner on Sunday, Nov. 23rd, so would appreciate a quick reply. Thanks for our help.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 23, 2003)

For a Leg of Lamb, I would actually braise it, or slow roast it to get it as moist and as tender as possible


----------



## carnivore (Nov 23, 2003)

i always butterfly it, then cook it directly over the coals with the grill lid on.  Then I slice it thin--like you would a brisket or london broil.  It's quick (maybe 20 minutes) and tastes great.  but ironchef's right--if tenderness is what you're after you'll want to go with indirect heat.


----------

